# Cubase CPU Spikes



## Vasilis N. (Mar 28, 2021)

So lately i have been getting CPU spikes in Cubase, and this is just a recent issue for me. I can load 100 Kontakt instruments with no issues at all, but when i open a non-kontakt instrument (for example Serum or any type synth) i get insane CPU spikes with just one track. Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 28, 2021)

such problems are mainly caused by pirated software.


----------



## vasilisn (Mar 28, 2021)

Sebastian said:


> such problems are mainly caused by pirated software.


no pirated stuff here. i get these issues with even free vst. I have Bitsonic keyzone which is a free vst and I'm getting CPU spikes which i wasn't getting before


----------

